# Standing Desks



## synthpunk (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone know which one Carly is using here btw ?



Or recommend others ? Adjustable or non adjustable. Thanks.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know what she's using but IKEA has quite a few for some really great prices. Both hand-cranked and with a motor. If you want one with monitor stands that also move then you need one of the high end studio desks that cost thousands like Blakus's.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 5, 2017)

I like these and they could be adapted to composers needs...
http://www.evodesk.com/standing-desks


----------



## ghobii (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a fixed standing desk from Ikea, and a drafting chair. So there's no raising and lowering the desk, just sit or stand.


----------



## badhaircut (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm using one from www.upliftdesk.com and I'm very happy with it. Life changing!!


----------



## URL (Nov 7, 2017)

And motor adjustable speakers stands...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 7, 2017)

badhaircut said:


> I'm using one from www.upliftdesk.com and I'm very happy with it. Life changing!!


could you post a pic of your setup? trying to imagine how it could work!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

Might think about a new fancy NI 88 note controller as well if I go adjustable. Main reason is my old Peavey DPM C8 is 75lbs


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Monoprice motorized and manual desk frames are on sale btw. They look OEM'ed to me, but great price @ $299.
https://www.monoprice.com/pages/workstation_sale


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 21, 2017)

Carly kindly replied to me a while back 
Desk frame called 'DeskRise SPS3 Sit-Stand Electric Desk Frame' from http://www.shape-seating.co.uk/ 
She then got a local carpenter to fit her custom wood top.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 21, 2017)

Ikea has some cheap ones. seems easy to use and mod for composers.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Ikea Prices are not quite as good as I hoped Guillermo.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18962/

The Monoprice frames are on sale for $299. *Only a 1 year warranty though and you have to get your own tabletop.

For about the same price as the Ikea you can get into a adjustable frame Uplift w/ basic tabletop and a 7 year warranty. www.upliftdesk.com

of course you can drive to a Ikea and try one out as well and not pay shipping.



gsilbers said:


> Ikea has some cheap ones. seems easy to use and mod for composers.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 22, 2017)

You might also consider: UpDesk, The Human Solution (UPLIFT), Ergo Depot, NextDesk, and Autonomous' Smart Desk. Those cover a varying degree of desk sizes, lift capacities, and price points.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm considering this:

http://soundanchors.com/products/2050/daw-composer


http://soundanchors.com/products/2023/daw1x
http://soundanchors.com/products/pro-audio-dj


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 26, 2018)

That Summit Sit-Stand Studio Desk looks really great. Lifts a couple of hundred pounds, multi-memory desk heights. $2500 price tag on that thing though...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2018)

cheap particle board though ?, yuck.



Mike Marino said:


> That Summit Sit-Stand Studio Desk looks really great. Lifts a couple of hundred pounds, multi-memory desk heights. $2500 price tag on that thing though...


----------



## samphony (Feb 26, 2018)

Most frames allow a maximum static load of 120kg and moving load of 80kg. 

zaor.com will offer a new series soon. 

I’m updating my stand up desk this week with a new table top and build in doepfer lmk4+.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2018)

pictures please 



samphony said:


> Most frames allow a maximum static load of 120kg and moving load of 80kg.
> 
> zaor.com will offer a new series soon.
> 
> I’m updating my stand up desk this week with a new table top and build in doepfer lmk4+.


----------



## samphony (Feb 26, 2018)

That’s a teaser from zaor


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2018)

yours when you done 

The R2D2 look is back!


----------



## The Darris (Feb 26, 2018)

My wife's office just relocated and they gave away a ton of office furniture. Since she is setting up a home office, we acquired one of their sit/stand desks. Comparable to some of the other options listed, the prices are a lot more affordable. Just something to add to the pile. Enjoy the super corporate looking website, I found it pretty hilarious. https://www.multitable.com/


----------



## samphony (Feb 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> yours when you done
> 
> The R2D2 look is back!



Done


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks like a Ikea project  

What frame are you using ?



samphony said:


> Done


----------



## samphony (Feb 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Looks like a Ikea project
> 
> What frame are you using ?


It’s by a company called ergobasis (German company)
but I’m sure most of these frames are available anywhere around the globe. eBay

The one I’ve bought 5 years ago is still working flawlessly. 

I might go with a custom build Zaor sit/stand desk for the studio and keep my DIY desk at home.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm not thrilled with the Zaor particle board shelves.

I have been contemplating a Uplift.com but here frames do not look as heavy duty as yours in the picture.



samphony said:


> It’s by a company called ergobasis (German company)
> but I’m sure most of these frames are available anywhere around the globe. eBay
> 
> The one I’ve bought 5 years ago is still working flawlessly.
> ...


----------



## samphony (Feb 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I'm not thrilled with the Zaor particle board shelves.
> 
> I have been contemplating a Uplift.com but here frames do not look as heavy duty as yours in the picture.


I think the uplift frame is a good choice. I wouldn’t buy stock zaor stuff only custom build if necessary. 

My frame just looks heavy duty but it’s aluminum. The 40” main screen will get mounted on a tv stand behind the table at a height that will allow to be used when sitting and while standing. I might add a 27” touchscreen or another 32”+ screen on the table angled so it doesn’t collide with the one mounted on the stand.


----------



## samphony (Feb 27, 2018)

If I don’t like the stand I will resell or repurpose it and put a smaller sit/stand frame for the tv and monitors only behind the main desk.


----------



## samphony (Feb 27, 2018)

On the other hand if one considers a sit/stand solution there are multiple ways to tackle this situation.

As you already have a desk and setup in place you could also build a fixed standup desk with screen(s), additional keyboard, mouse and midi controllers. If space allows. 

If you then need to stand you use the stand up spot and if you wanna sit you sit in from if your regular set.


----------



## khollister (Feb 27, 2018)

I think I am going with an Uplift desk as well. My A-88 is 57" wide, so I think I will need the 72" version unless I redial and move the side supports to the very outside edge of the tabletop on the 60" (which would look a little odd IMHO). I think I will go for casters as well so I can roll it back & forth to cover the keyboard when I am mixing or using the computer for non-music stuff (photography). 

The next question is an arm to hold my old ACD as a second display for the iMP. I don't like the idea of putting the speakers outside of 2 27" displays - not very optimum for the soundstage. I figure I could use a mount to elevate the ACD above and off to one side. I'm assuming I can still find a VESA mount for the ACD


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

Same here, although there is nothing wrong with a little overhang either probably. Plus it looks a bit more stable? I'm just wondering if the Uplift's have any wobble to them. Even my old Ikea is pretty stable.

I will probably have a reclaimed top made locally for mine.

Btw, did you see the health reports come out this week that perhaps working while standing is not as good for your afterall ? lol I'm not buying it. I been on office chairs for 35 years an no sitting all day is detrimental to your health and contributes to heart disease. Plus I plan on doing a bit of both.

What is your plan for your speakers btw ? On the desk so they raise ? My monitors sit very nicely on stands right now though.



khollister said:


> I think I am going with an Uplift desk as well. My A-88 is 57" wide, so I think I will need the 72" version unless I redial and move the side supports to the very outside edge of the tabletop on the 60" (which would look a little odd IMHO). I think I will go for casters as well so I can roll it back & forth to cover the keyboard when I am mixing or using the computer for non-music stuff (photography).
> 
> The next question is an arm to hold my old ACD as a second display for the iMP. I don't like the idea of putting the speakers outside of 2 27" displays - not very optimum for the soundstage. I figure I could use a mount to elevate the ACD above and off to one side. I'm assuming I can still find a VESA mount for the ACD


----------



## khollister (Feb 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Same here, although there is nothing wrong with a little overhang either probably. Plus it looks a bit more stable? I'm just wondering if the Uplift's have any wobble to them. Even my old Ikea is pretty stable.
> 
> I will probably have a reclaimed top made locally for mine.
> 
> ...



I agree that the top needs to overhang the side supports some to look right, thus the 60" table is not going to work because the A-88 is wider than many controllers due to the "pod" on the side with the buttons and joystick.

I was going to fab something myself (I have a garage full of woodworking machinery with fairly good skills to match) but I'm not sure I could source the material here in FL as cheaply as one of the bamboo or rubber wood tops costs already fab'ed, finished and drilled.

I saw a comment from someone here that had an Uplift that loved it, but that is the extent of my research on stability at the moment.

I am going this way primarily due to being able to adjust the height to just clear the keyboard but I can also see standing with it while not doing stuff that needs the MIDI keyboard once in a while. I'm retired, so I am not stuck in front of the rig for 8-10 hours a day.

I was planning on using short stands on the desk for the monitors rather than floor stands. They would be way too close to the wall if placed them behind the table on floor stands as well as having the iMac Pro out in front of them.

I do not want to put the A-88 on the uplift directly because it would really be too high even at the lowest position of the uplift table.


----------



## khollister (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh- I did find a 3rd party VESA plate for the ACD for $25 on Amazon, so that's not a problem


----------



## Eckoes (Feb 27, 2018)

I bought one of these last summer and I am super pleased with it. It’s a hand crank, but it’s very easy to use. Takes less than a minute to crank it up or down. It’s very sturdy, holds my Panorama 49 key controller and mouse on the lower shelf, and my computer monitor, computer keyboard, and speakers (JBL 305’s) on the upper shelf.

And it was only $350 or so.

EDIT: Hmm....for some reason it doesn’t look like my link is posting. Maybe you guys can see it but I can’t.

So search Amazon for “
*Crank Adjustable Sit to Stand Up Desk with Heavy Duty Steel Frame (60", Silver Frame/Dark Walnut Top)”*


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

Adblockers keep Amazon links from showing up here usually. Try using bitly to post the link.

I like it, but wish it was motorized though.



Eckoes said:


> I bought one of these last summer and I am super pleased with it. It’s a hand crank, but it’s very easy to use. Takes less than a minute to crank it up or down. It’s very sturdy, holds my Panorama 49 key controller and mouse on the lower shelf, and my computer monitor, computer keyboard, and speakers (JBL 305’s) on the upper shelf.
> 
> And it was only $350 or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## khollister (Feb 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Adblockers keep Amazon links from showing up here usually. Try using bitly to post the link.
> 
> I like it, but wish it was motorized though.



Except the min height of the lower platform is only 29" - way too high for my keyboard when sitting


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

true, my Ikea is high and 27.5".



khollister said:


> Except the min height of the lower platform is only 29" - way too high for my keyboard when sitting


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

Standing Desk Study: May be more harmful than helpful ?
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-standing-desks-health-study-20180227-story.html


----------



## khollister (Feb 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> true, my Ikea is high and 27.5".


The Z-stand I have my Roland on is 23" (as low as it will go) and it is not too low for me. I have short legs and can't raise the chair up and still have my feet flat on the floor.


----------



## yhomas (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't have a standing desk yet, but it seems like a great idea even if never actually standing. Easily fine tuning desk height, and easily adjusting the desk height to be optimal for different purposes such as a synth midi keyboard on top of desk vs. 88 key keyboard underneath vs. office keyboard/mouse, above/below etc.


----------



## samphony (Feb 27, 2018)

I can only tell from working in a stand/sit composing workflow for about 6 years now that it is much more healthy for me personally but it might not be for everyone. I’m trying to balance the sometimes unhealthy hours with everyday exercises, healthy diet and sleep.

Meaning replacing a current sitting only workflow with a sit/stand workflow is only one part to the puzzle of changing the composer work life style.

It’s like with everything else in life it’s a matter of personal balance.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 27, 2018)

samphony said:


> Done



whoa! Minimalist!


----------



## Eckoes (Feb 27, 2018)

khollister said:


> Except the min height of the lower platform is only 29" - way too high for my keyboard when sitting



Yes I had to get an adjustable stool with a footrest to go with it.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 28, 2018)

I have been using a motorized desk for my studio set up for 3-4 years now and it is a wonderful and flexible way to work... sitting down for so many hours is scientifically been proven not to be good for health in general...


----------



## AllanH (Feb 28, 2018)

For my office setup, I've had a standing desk with a treadmill under for the last 10 years. So I walk ~ 1.5/m while I do computer work. It's been absolutely fantastic. I have not transitioned the same idea fully to my music setup; but I have the keys up high enough that I can stand if I feel like it. I have a high-adjustable "bar stool" for sitting. I mostly sit when writing and playing.


----------

